
Startup Outcome Misled Advertisers with Manipulated Information, Sources Say - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/outcome-a-hot-tech-startup-misled-advertisers-with-manipulated-information-sources-say-1507834627
======
Overtonwindow
If I go into a doctors office and I see one of these tablets or tvs pitching
drugs to me, I'm out of there. This is ridiculous and beyond exploitive.

~~~
Bartweiss
It does look an awful lot like a startup whose stated goal was making the
world worse. I'd say "I wonder what Alphabet saw in them?", but I'll bet the
answer is "$5.5 billion".

------
mi100hael
Oh look, another over-hyped, over-valued "disruptive" startup that's actually
just smoke & mirrors.

~~~
tedunangst
Making the world a better place by connecting patients with the drugs they
love!

~~~
mi100hael
Making the world a better place by finding new ways to plaster ads in our
faces (and commit fraud in the process)!

------
johnhenry
Here's title from the article: "Outcome, a Hot Tech Startup, Misled
Advertisers With Manipulated Information, Sources Say".

Taking out those commas make the title confusing.

~~~
mi100hael
The original is too many characters for HN

------
Justin_K
Cooking the books from day one. Who would ever advertise with these guys again
when their whole model was revealed to be a scam? What a joke.

------
localcdn
[http://archive.is/QZnTN](http://archive.is/QZnTN)

------
breakingcups
I'm so glad advertising drugs is illegal in my country.

In fact isn't it illegal everywhere but the U.S. and down under?

